# Which photo editing software?  LR4, PSE, CS5?



## xraychick (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello.  I'm new to the forum.  I have an old version of PS Elements.  I just purchased a Canon S100...it arrives Thursday.  I'm thinking about upgrading and am not sure which to upgrade to.  Can anyone explain the differences between Lightroom4, PS Elements, and Photoshop CS5?  They all seem very similar to me.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## chuasam (Mar 11, 2012)

If they all seem very similar to you, then you don't really need to upgrade to any of them.


----------



## photo_joe (Mar 11, 2012)

If you are looking for full editing then CS5 Photoshop is great if you are looking to do more touch up then Lightroom could work out well for you.  I guess it's all going to depend on how much editing and what you are planning to do.


----------



## xraychick (Mar 11, 2012)

photo_joe said:


> If you are looking for full editing then CS5 Photoshop is great if you are looking to do more touch up then Lightroom could work out well for you.  I guess it's all going to depend on how much editing and what you are planning to do.



Thank you.  Mainly just touching up but I also like to play around with adding effects and such to my photos.  I like my PSE, but it's many years old.  I wonder if it's changed much over the years?  If not then I guess I'd be better off to just use what I've got.


----------



## photo_joe (Mar 11, 2012)

Then you might want to look at doing an upgrade to photoshop elements to the most recent version and maybe look at buying Lightroom 3 since it's one sale since Lightroom 4 was just released.


----------



## xraychick (Mar 12, 2012)

Just looked at my version of PSE...it's v2.0!  Think it's time for an upgrade!


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2012)

I would say get Elements 10.

CS5 and Lightroom 4 are professional grade software and a pro really needs both of them.


----------



## Kombipete (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm really happy with PSE10.. does more than I know what to do


----------



## xraychick (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions.  I think I will be going with PSE10


----------



## rajforever (Mar 13, 2012)

well conrats for your new camera .. and for photo editing Photoshop CS5 is best ..

___________


----------



## xraychick (Mar 13, 2012)

rajforever said:


> well conrats for your new camera .. and for photo editing Photoshop CS5 is best ..
> 
> ___________



Thank you   I've had several point and shoots and I also have an older Rebel that I haven't used for a while.  Need to dust it off again lol.  I will check out CS5 a little more.


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, CS5 Extended is best ($999 full retail)


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 18, 2012)

Devoted hobbiest; PS Elements

Serious or obsessed photographer who wants control over everything; CS5


----------



## KmH (Mar 18, 2012)

_*I wish*_ CS5 gave me control over everything, but it doesn't even come close. :er:


----------



## webrotate360 (Mar 19, 2012)

Voting to start with Photoshop right away as it gives the opportunity to grow. You can probably get CS4 on ebay which is still pretty good for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## writingwithlight (Mar 19, 2012)

LR4 90% and PS 10%


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 8, 2013)

benlinus said:


> Photo Pos Pro as the name suggests is a more advanced image editing software program than the others described above. It has many interfaces and in built image editing features.It has many image editing tools including layers and history features. Use Photo Pos Pro as an advanced image and graphics editing powerful tool. All this is free of cost !



This may seem like a spam post but it isn't.  
The software he refers to Photo Pos Pro is genuine and free and worth a look.


----------

